# 3 month collaborative haul!!



## panda0410 (Jun 7, 2008)

My hauls come in bits...lol...waiting for them to arrive nearly kills me at times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So here it is - 3 months of collaborative hauling!!! Now because I have some of the best friends on the planet some of these were gifts from these gorgeous girls, and ladies you know I love you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here tis -
Lollipop Loving, Strawbaby x2, Lady Bug, Queens Sin x2,  Poppy Hop, Cockney, Port Red x2, Ahoy There & Naked Paris





15 palette, UD Yeyo, Shadowy Lady, Parrot x2





New York Apple, Ramblin Rose, NARS Fire Down Below, Red Enriched Cremestick Liner





Shiseido Dual Balancing Foundation in I40, The clutch and samples all from my friend!!!






All Nars 
Top - Oasis, Lovejoy
Bottom - Night Flight, Night Clubbing, Night Porter, wicked good sharpener! 





These Kiko e/s were ALL gifts and I LOVE them to bits. The green one is awesome over Forest Green pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Top - Turquoise Matte, Forest Green vial (I have a full jar but you can never have enough of this colour!), 
Bottom - Quick Frost, Pastorale, Chatruese, Kelly Green, Golders Green





Nocturnal Plum, Reflects Blackened Red, Burnt Burgundy





Bottom - Lark About, Mutiny, Bell-Bottom Blue, Blue original, Blue Storm, 
Top - Clear Blue Sky, Marine Ultra






Black Ore - I up-ended it into a pigment jar, those little flat containers are tempting an awful fate to my fingers!!!, Reflects Antiqued Gold, Softwashed (asia), Cornflower





Quietly (asia), Lovely Lily, Cool Pink






Bright Coral, Dusty Coral, Polished Ivory, Off The Radar






3x Your Ladyship, 2x Sweet Sienna, Subtle, Entremauve





these are all samples - Royal Blue, Mustard, Auburn






A few things I didnt get pics of - was tired...lol...1/2 jar electric coral, 1/2 jar entremauve, Modern Miss lippie and I was given some lippies in Myth & Underplay!
And I am waiting for a few things to come as well - I have a 1st release Dark Soul on its way, plus a vial of Violet, Fuschia (gift), and a second Naked Paris - this colour is so hot I swear I adore it!!! And a back-up Black Ore plus some of the christmas charms.

I have also managed to get a Sunpower, Bronzescape and Scatterays and Old Gold charm from a gorgeous gal, and have a Pink Vivid in the wings


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome haul! I hope u enjoys ur goodies!!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 7, 2008)

Some great stuff you've got there


----------



## Jot (Jun 7, 2008)

serious haulling there


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful hauling!!!  I love those blue pigments and the NARS!!!  Gorgeous!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazing haul Panda!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 7, 2008)

Amesome Haul!!! I love the quietly Pigment!!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, amazing haul! I'm dying for those dark sparkly NARS shadows, they look soo gorgeous and seem quite popular!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Beautiful hauling!!! I love those blue pigments and the NARS!!! Gorgeous!! Enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was inspired by NN...lol...I didnt have so many blues until then


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_Wow, amazing haul! I'm dying for those dark sparkly NARS shadows, they look soo gorgeous and seem quite popular!_

 
The NARS eyeshadows are gorgeous! I am still wanting Night Fever and Night Rider though....LOLOL!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice haul, and yay at 2x the Port Red l/s.
And omg night flight by NARS is mind blowing.


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice haul! I got a no. of Kiko e/s too and I love them too,great quality.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 8, 2008)

eewwww , ahhhh .... so pretty


----------



## bebs (Jun 8, 2008)

wow.. amazing *claps* 

how are the nars shadows? I totally would love to get them but want a few reviews first


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 8, 2008)

Gaaahhhhh Turquoise Matte!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Great haul!  Love all those pigments you got!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow... love your stuff Jan.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Gaaahhhhh Turquoise Matte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL - I got it here off specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Wow... love your stuff Jan._

 
Thanks! My CC doesnt love me though....LOL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_wow.. amazing *claps* 

how are the nars shadows? I totally would love to get them but want a few reviews first_

 
NARS e/s are fabulous - I have to tell you that I prefer them WAY more than MAC and I feel that the overall quality is much better too. They'll set you back a bit more than a MAC e/s but its honestly well worth it. Go try them - I am sure you'll fall in love!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_Nice haul! I got a no. of Kiko e/s too and I love them too,great quality._

 
These are just great arent they! These were all gifts and I love all of them!The green one is to die for, and I love it over Forest Green p/g - its really really pretty! The blue is just like cornflower p/g but without the red shimmer its such a prety clean light blue. They are kind of like a MES but make half the mess and much less fallout with better colour payoff IMHO, I need more....LOLOL!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 8, 2008)

holy moly!! now that's some serious hauling!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 9, 2008)

wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow what a haul! Enjoy


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 9, 2008)

Now that is a hual!  I love, love, love turquoise matte pigment!  I have two full size jars and I can't get enough!  I am so sad that it has been discontinued!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ACK! you have two? OMG...lol..it took me forever to find one...LOLOL!!! Now chasing some more Royal Blue... you know what they say, Wish in one hand.... LOL!!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 10, 2008)

woww!!!


----------



## neeshie (Jun 11, 2008)

Impressive.....


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 11, 2008)

^^Thanks! But you helped me with this a bit and I LOVE them


----------

